
Nobel Laureate Ivar Giaever – Global Warming Revisited (2015) - ash
https://www.mediatheque.lindau-nobel.org/videos/34729/ivar-giaever-global-warming-revisited/meeting-2015
======
eesmith
Wikipedia gives some context at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivar_Giaever#Global_warming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivar_Giaever#Global_warming)
.

> "nothing in science is incontrovertible"

Except for all those scientists who use "incontrovertible." Eg, a quick Google
Scholar search for "incontrovertible physics" finds:

\-
[https://www.nature.com/articles/453866a](https://www.nature.com/articles/453866a)
using the phrase "They also both observed the incontrovertible signature for
Anderson localization..."

\- [https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/Laser-
Physics%3A-Quant...](https://www.semanticscholar.org/paper/Laser-
Physics%3A-Quantum-Controversy-in-Action-Lamb-
Schleich/0a460adbf03f997640fe50fbc76d21e7e55a956b) with "In particular,
thestriking experimental demonstration of interference be-tween two
condensates and the time evolution of a condensate provide incontrovertible
evidence for BEC."

A search of Science Magazine finds articles like

\-
[https://stke.sciencemag.org/content/2006/366/re17](https://stke.sciencemag.org/content/2006/366/re17)
"Advancements in techniques for empirically measuring single cells and in
corresponding theoretical methods have enabled the rigorous design and
interpretation of experiments that provide incontrovertible proof that there
are important endogenous sources of stochasticity that drive biological
processes at the scale of individual organisms."

\-
[https://stm.sciencemag.org/content/7/294/294ra106](https://stm.sciencemag.org/content/7/294/294ra106)
(full text available at
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6731024/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6731024/)
) "Moreover, seeing exactly the same DNA base pair mutated recurrently across
patients has been taken as incontrovertible proof that the mutation must be
under functional selection for contributing to tumor fitness (3)."

> "Second: the “measured” average temperature increase in 100 years or so, is
> 0.8 Kelvin."

The current average anomaly is 0.8 K. Relative to 1915 (100 years before 2015)
it's risen 1.1 K. [https://climate.nasa.gov/vital-signs/global-
temperature/](https://climate.nasa.gov/vital-signs/global-temperature/) .

> "Forth: the maximum average temperature ever measured was in 1998, 17 years
> ago"

The average anomaly in 1998 was 0.62 K, and that statement no longer holds.
Same source.

